

Richard P. Gabriel's Writing Writing - b-man
http://www.dreamsongs.com/RPGWritingBroadside.html

======
drallison
This is good advice. Programmers and writers need to fall in love with
language, learn to think logically, and come to terms with classical rhetoric.
Dick Gabriel is a master of all three. Read his essays at
<http://www.dreamsongs.com>. Read his book Patterns of Software book, inspired
by the work of Christopher Alexander.

------
RevRal
This is the best book for finding words I have ever used:
[http://www.amazon.com/Flip-Dictionary-Barbara-Ann-
Kipfer/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Flip-Dictionary-Barbara-Ann-
Kipfer/dp/1582971404)

------
xtho
It really depends on your discipline's culture. In the humanities, good
writing style is essential. In e.g. medicine with its highly standardized
report/article format where articles are targeted at an international
community, language rather is a commodity whose presence should go unnoticed.

------
julius_geezer
His _Patterns of Software_ is a wonderful book.

